# floater in the field



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

How does laying floating mallard decoys in a field work. Is there a better way ? build a stake system or something. Have a dozen GHG field decoys to use with 2 dozen floaters already. Thanks john


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

floaters work just fine in the field.....thats all we used when we were starting out duck hunting...just kinda dig the kneel in the ground so it doesnt lay on its side if a duck can tell the difference between a water decoy and a field decoy you should be shooting them.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just saw something tangle free makes. Its a stake system taht looks like ducks feet to slide on your floaters. Not sure how much or anything just came across it on youtube.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

buy some of the inexpensive floaters, cut off the bottom and use a motion stake, cheaper than any field duck decoy on the market.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

It will work, I did it for years until I could afford to upgrade to field mallards, you can prop them up next to stuble or even on top of corn stalks if they arn't 2 hi. Avery sells a kit to convert decoys over to ther motion system, I have never tried it on mallard decoys but idk why it wouldn't work? One tip I have is leave most of the hens at home, they aren't verry visible and they are extremely hard to find after sundown?


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the idea of buying cheap plastic floaters and cutting a hole in the bottom for a motion stick...Great, simple idea I never thought of!

I use floaters in the field...everything from burlap Herters to cheap plastics. A simple idea that worked for me was to get 4" corrigated black plastic drain tile. It is about $5 for 10' long at most hardware stores. I cut it into 4-6" long pieces. Then I notch out one end for the keel on the deke. You can cut it with a utility knife or heavy sheers or tin snips. Then stand it up in the field like a coffee can. The flat end is pretty stable on most ground, plus you can push it in if the ground is soft enough. The deke sits upright, plus you can drop the anchor and cord inside the tile. They are very light, and they get the decoy up off the ground a bit which probably helps with visibilty in taller stubble. After saying all that, I will concede that they would probably work just fine sitting on the keel and listing over a bit, but making my "stands" allowed me a trip to Lowe's and 5 hours in the garage messing with decoys. That is a good day for me.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Traveler said:


> get 4" corrigated black plastic drain tile. It is about $5 for 10' long at most hardware stores. I cut it into 4-6" long pieces. Then I notch out one end for the keel on the deke.


I thought of something similar this past weekend too, I bought 5' of 3" pvc, cut them into 12 5" pieces, now I have to notch out one end for the keels with a grinder and then paint them. we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

The PVC shouldwork just like the tile. I opted for the tile cuz it is easier to cut, but probably wont last as long. let me know how the PVC goes.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

If you like wasting time setting up duck decoys with your geese decoys then do it. But it is not necessary at all. There were no full body mallard deks when I was growing up( only used goose shells), and I still shoot the same number of ducks today. Some buddies have a few doz a piece. They look nice, but you don't need them.
I would concentrate on geese full body decoys, then spinners with remotes, oh and a good blind way before the full body mallards.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Well there probably weasn't any spinners when you were growing up either but you use them?????


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I think anyone can agree a spinner will help a field spread for ducks, more then full body duck decoys. So you have no point. Next.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I do think when duck decoys are set up with geese decoys, the ducks definitely target the duck decoys, time and time again. Did it this weekend for youth waterfowl and ducks always we setting feet to land with ducks.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted: Mon Sep 21, 2009 2:49 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you like wasting time setting up duck decoys with your geese decoys then do it. But it is not necessary at all.

????
Thank you deacon, im not saying that a spinner isn't a very valuable tool in a field spread, because it certianly is!! However I dont think the zillion hunters who take to the field every year with duck decoys in there field spread are wasteing there time? Just my oppinion, don't want to get of of the posted topic here! I used water decoys for years and consistantly decoyed more ducks over them than over just goose decoys. We all know that when you are on the x you are simply on the x, meaning you could decoy them to anything. Where I live the populations arn't that high and are hunted hard so I have found duck decoys to help? Once I started useing fullbodys with motion I saw my success go up even further? Just my oppinion?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sure they target the duck decoys if they are there. Does that mean if you didn't have the duck decoys they wouldn't have landed with in shooting range of you in the goose decoys? I am just saying putting all that time into cutting up your water decoys, it's not necessary to shoot a limit of ducks in the field, that are close with their feet down. Just for people that are starting and can't afford both sets of decoys. I happen to use both full body geese and ducks. 
During pheasant season we shoot our limit, then that afternoon I take out 6 full body geese and shoot a limit of mallards all the time. Just better for visibility, higher profile. Ducks love landing in with the geese.

So how did the youth hunt go, Deacon.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Agree, have shot many ducks in just goose decoys, but very few geese in just duck decoys

I guess everyone is getting excited for the opener!

Wingmaster, shouldn't you be cleaning your gun or flocking decoy heads. Lots of water to your SW should make for an interesting opener. Not a lot of wheat fields, most a corn and soybeans so should limited the choices for the birds.

Good luck to all, opener only 5 more days for good ole ND boys!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

deacon said:


> Agree, have shot many ducks in just goose decoys, but very few geese in just duck decoys
> 
> I guess everyone is getting excited for the opener!
> 
> ...


There is water every where in the SE of ND.

That was done months ago. I pretty much have every wheat field scouted in SE ND. I am always out there. Been bow hunting and dove hunting using the down time to scout ducks and geese. I have my spots ready to go, full of ducks and geese. Just finished up putting a bunch of killerweed on close pins. I am set.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Got pretty excited for opener after having hundreds of ducks dive bomb us all morning on the last day of early goose!!

There's nothing wrong with using floaters in the field, they're not going to flare ducks. Only negative is they're smaller and not up on stakes which makes them real tough to see. It would take a lot of numbers if your going to set up a spread of just floaters and no goose decoys. Visibility is the only real issue with the floaters.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Won a dozen Hot Buy Mallards at a banquet and I really didn't need them. It only took me 10 minutes to cut the weight off the bottoms and then another 20-30 to cut then entire bottom part off. Don't know if I'll ever use them but they will sure work in a pinch if I ever want to use them in the field. Oh, and they are super light without the weights, a guy could probably carry 10 dozen if you could stack / pack them in a bag decent.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i plan on bringing a dozen floaters and stands with a spinner, I dont have full body goose dekes, just silos and shells. cant hurt any


----------

